# scratches on whites tree frog



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

as above, my whites, Blip is getting scratches from the fake plants it her Viv, should I replace them with live plants? Bearing in mind that I am 12 and I don't exactly have a great track record for watering plants!? The scratches look like mini scars and really ruin her appearance. I also think they hurt her a bit because when I pick her up the bit above the sucker thingy is stuck to her back and when I gently peel it of it leaves another scar and she squirms a lot.:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Frogsrule10 said:


> as above, my whites, Blip is getting scratches from the fake plants it her Viv, should I replace them with live plants? Bearing in mind that I am 12 and I don't exactly have a great track record for watering plants!? The scratches look like mini scars and really ruin her appearance. I also think they hurt her a bit because when I pick her up the bit above the sucker thingy is stuck to her back and when I gently peel it of it leaves another scar and she squirms a lot.:gasp::gasp::gasp:


Hi, 

if you think the plants are effecting her health & stressing her out then you should certainly take them out of her Viv, doesnt sound very good for her, tanke them out & decorate with real plants.
It does sound a bit hard to keep real plants but really the hunidity in her tank sound keep them moist, some are really hardy & should really do well in her Viv.

if the scars are painful then do not pick her up or touch her skin, you shouldnt really over do it with picking her up anyway, if she is stressed with the plants this will only cause more stress for her, am sure she will be fine but if the scars persist then you might want to contact an exotics vet! am sure they will be fine once you have removed the problem. 

hope this helps.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you are worried about killing your plants don't be. When you mist your tank just make sure you spray the plants, this should be enough with the humidity to keep the plants alive. There are a few threads in the habitat section on easy to grow plants. Most are not that expensive. 

I would keep holding your frog to the minimum as this can stress them as well as damage their skin. After a while you will probably find that they will jump onto your hand themselves especially when feeding them. The trouble with whites they look so cute but unfortunately most frogs are look only pets. I am sure she will be fine but keep us upto date with how she is doing.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What type of fake plants are these?
Sometimes mine get stuck to my White's but it doesn't leave marks for long, or bother them.
I use exo terra ones.
Although going planted is definitely the way forward!


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

its when they like sleep and go into a ball when the skin fold over its the wrinkle of that mine always do it


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

A picture would be great!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mine do this too, sleep under the fake plants under the stick that the suction cup is on i mist them directly then move the stick off their backs, mine have scratches too but i dont think it bothers them.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

can I ask something? do the 'scratches' look like pale green lines or marks? or do they look red and sore?

mine sometimes have the pale green marks, and this is also from sleeping on something that I would guess as uncomfortable. and they leave 'pillow scars' just like what we get from sleeping on something.

if they are red and sore I would definately think about seeking a vet's opinion (I understand you are only young, but it's for your frogs best interest, just like if you had a sick puppy)

good luck and keep us updated xx


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine have scratches too, but they look more like little scars, they're like tiny weeny dark green lines, but it's pretty useful cos then I can tell who's who! I've never seen them with actual wounds though, they just randomly appear, I can't imagine it's anything to worry about :2thumb:


----------

